# What cages do you have for your furries?



## Crazyhamsterlady (Dec 21, 2012)

For my Syrians I've got the Savic hamster heavens.
For my dwarf Hammies I have a Savic Mickey max 2xl,a ferplast kios and a Kevin 82 cage in its way for Lucky  xx


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

My Syrians are in vivariums, and my dwarfs are in a homemade cage my brother made me out of an ikea bookcase


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Harry ham is in a mini duna (changing to a gabber rex in the next few days)
Group 1 mice: Imac 16
Group 2: hamster heaven
Single male: imac fantasy (single level until I can find the second level I hid somewhere safe  )
Single boy 2: homemade bin
Single boy 3: skyline/hagen Roberto
Single boy 4: nameless single level cambridge sized cage
Group 3: Hagen exercise dome
Group 4: Hagen fun area leon
Group 5: Freddy 2
Single boy 5: 3 level imac fantasy
Group 6: mickey 2xl
Group 7: extra large home made bin cage

And you don't even want to know what make my 20 plus spare cages are  I think I have an issue with being able to walk past cages  :lol:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mo the Syrian is in a hamster heaven
Rats are in an abode
Bobby mouse is in a savic Cambridge


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Betty the dwarf ham is in a Ferplast Kios. I tried her in a ZooZone 2 but she hated it and loves her kios.

3 chipmunks are in home made cages about 5ft high, 3ft long and 2ft deep.

1 chipmunk is in a Jenny and i'm going to add another Jenny on top of it for more climbing space. 

3 mice girls live in a Barney cage

1 single male mouse lives in a Barney

2 single male mice have a Savic Cambridge cage.

Then i have 5 chipmunks who live in an aviary outside


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

two rats in Savic Freddy 2 max
that's it...everyone else seems to have more than me!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The rats will soon all be in a Hamberley cage
I have an Alaska and a mamble for the 2 Syrians
The Roborovskis are in a mini duna but getting moved to a bigger cage in the New Year.
The 3 mice(very small) are in a Cambridge
Damon the gerbil is in a 3 level tank.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is my rat cage, nice isnt it 










in reality I have:

A liberta explorer with an added level for the rats.
A fop cricetto ted for the female mouse group.
A barney (I think thats what it was called ) for Jiggy and the two multis). 
A zoozone for Alfie the hamster.
A three foot tank for Bart and Honey the gerbils.
An enormous two and a half foot square tank for Millhouse and Flanders.

and one more animal enclosure that youre all just going to have to wait till january to find out about :001_tongue:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I think we need a clue as to this new enclosure!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

polishrose said:


> I think we need a clue as to this new enclosure!!


Tough, you will just have to wait :lol:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Tough, you will just have to wait :lol:


Nooooo I need to know!!!!I hate not knowing things LOL


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Ferplast Duna Multy for my Syrian Percy


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

TDM you really can't keep teasing us! January is a long long wait


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have an Aurora 450 for my boys now
TDM Don't tell keep em guessing. Love a bit of suspense:w00t:


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a ferplast Jenny, a ferplast Mary and an imac fantasy... All for one Syrian


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I k ow what TDM is getting in jan  I won't say here tho

I only have the rats left so they are in an explorer

The hamster died yesterday she was in a freddy 2


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

TDM is it something that you already have one of?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wobbles said:


> TDM is it something that you already have one of?


:tongue_smilie: not telling


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Both my syrian girlies have a hamster heaven each


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Lets see
my rats are in a Aventura/x-trail cage
the Degus are in a home-made wooden thingy
Dee the zebra mouse has a bin style cage
and my ferrets have a chicken coop outside

spare cages include 2 furet plus's, a Luna 400 and a critter 1.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> I'm pretty sure I k ow what TDM is getting in jan  I won't say here tho
> 
> I only have the rats left so they are in an explorer
> 
> *The hamster died yesterday she was in a freddy 2*


I just reread your post, I missed the last line, (((hugs))) so sorry youve lost a baby


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Really sorry for your loss!
Run free at the bridge! X


----------



## Crazyhamsterlady (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies guys  I'm always interested to know what cages others have for their small furries  xxx


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine will all be getting moved about/upgraded in the new year, for now I have

-1 syrian in an old style hamster heaven (will be upgraded to an alexander)
-1 syrian in a Barney (will also be upgraded to an alexander)
-2 male mice in a Barney (may be split up soon so will go in a kios each)
-2 Female mice in a zz1 (one is very old and 1 has a tumour so they have a smaller cage as they dont make use of anything bigger now)
-1 Roborovski in a zz1 (will be moving him to a kios)
-3 Roborovskis in an ikea detolf
-1 hybrid dwarf in an old style hamster heaven


----------

